# Atlas Climático Ibérico



## AnDré (24 Mar 2011 às 16:02)

Na sequência da comemoração do dia Mundial da Meteorologia, foi ontem  apresentado no IM o Atlas Climático Ibérico que resulta da parceria que o instituto estabeleceu com a agência espanhola de meteorologia.



> *ATLAS CLIMÁTICO IBÉRICO*
> 
> Um atlas climatológico constitui um meio de apresentar, na forma gráfica, uma síntese dos conhecimentos referentes ao clima de um país ou de uma região, que se destina a uma gama alargada de utilizadores.
> 
> ...









Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger
Península Ibérica e Ilhas Baleares


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2011 às 17:44)

Essa versão já era conhecida.
Os erros apresentados são os mesmos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2011 às 00:41)

Não sei se a versão era totalmente conhecida. Penso que não. Aliás, é o primeiro Atlas e resulta de inúmeras estações que recolheram valores de temperatura e precipitação no período 1971-2000. 
Mais concretamente 1503 termómetros e 4540 udómetros. 

Mapas das estações:

Recolha de dados da temperatura:







Recolha de dados da precipitação:







Um dos mapas mais procurados. A média das máximas em Agosto, resultante das 1503 estações analisadas.







Surpreendente?
Talvez saber que a estação com o valor médio das máximas em Agosto está localizada na povoação de Navas del Madroño, a 428m de altitude, e a 30km da fronteira. Esse valor é de *39,2ºC*.

Também curioso é saber que a 3km da localidade portuguesa de Salvaterra do Extremo, a estação de Zarza la Mayor tem uma média das temperaturas máximas em Agosto de 38,1ºC. O mesmo valor para o mês de Julho.

E sabem que mais? Nenhuma destas estações está no ranking apresentado no Atlas como a estação oficial que maiores valores de temperatura máxima registou. Nessa tabela lidera a Amareleja com 47,4ºC e Viana do Alentejo com 47,0ºC. Ambos os valores registados a 01/08/2003.

O que significa que as regiões mais quentes não são as mais extremas.

E isto é apenas um cheirinho daquilo que já descobri no Atlas, que apesar de não rebuscar os vales e becos do aqui e do acolá, contem informações que são um verdadeiro achado.


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Mar 2011 às 12:13)

AnDré disse:


> Na sequência da comemoração do dia Mundial da Meteorologia, foi ontem  apresentado no IM o Atlas Climático Ibérico que resulta da parceria que o instituto estabeleceu com a agência espanhola de meteorologia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apesar de um pouco generalista este Atlas/mapa climático ibérico aproxima-se bastante da minha perspectiva pessoal sobre as especificidades climaticas do Oeste da penisula ibérica onde se insere geograficamente o território de Portugal continental, ou seja neste Atlas podemos constactar a presença de uma tipologia climatica comum a quase toda a faixa atlantica que vai desde da Galiza até regiões e zonas do Litoral alentejano a classificação climatica de Koppen-Geiger de CSb pode ser discutida e questionada como já fiz em anteriores posts...aqui penso que demonstra a existencia de um tipo clima comum na faixa atlantica ocidental que destingue o clima desta região de outros tipos de clima Mediterranicos....claramente sou defensor da existencia de um tipo d clima Galaico-português ja defendido por diversos autores e muito aperciado por exemplo em Espanha mas na minha opinião ignorado pela comunidade cientifica dominante portuguesa.... este mapa vai ao encontro aquilo que eu defendo... a dita influencia atlantica que dá um toque especial de diferenciação aos restantes climas mediterranicos presentes na costa mediterranica.... acho muito pertinente e interessante englobarem a costa alentejana nesta tipologia o que faz todo o sentido....verões mais frescos invernos mais amenos valores de percipitação interessantes.... menores amplitudes termicas.

cumprs


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2011 às 12:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> apesar de um pouco generalista este Atlas/mapa climático ibérico aproxima-se bastante da minha perspectiva pessoal sobre as especificidades climaticas do Oeste da penisula ibérica onde se insere geograficamente o território de Portugal continental, ou seja neste Atlas podemos constactar a presença de uma tipologia climatica comum a quase toda a faixa atlantica que vai desde da Galiza até regiões e zonas do Litoral alentejano a classificação climatica de Koppen-Geiger de CSb pode ser discutida e questionada como já fiz em anteriores posts...aqui penso que demonstra a existencia de um tipo clima comum na faixa atlantica ocidental que destingue o clima desta região de outros tipos de clima Mediterranicos....claramente sou defensor da existencia de um tipo d clima Galaico-português ja defendido por diversos autores e muito aperciado por exemplo em Espanha mas na minha opinião ignorado pela comunidade cientifica dominante portuguesa.... este mapa vai ao encontro aquilo que eu defendo... a dita influencia atlantica que dá um toque especial de diferenciação aos restantes climas mediterranicos presentes na costa mediterranica.... acho muito pertinente e interessante englobarem a costa alentejana nesta tipologia o que faz todo o sentido....verões mais frescos invernos mais amenos valores de percipitação interessantes.... menores amplitudes termicas.
> 
> cumprs



Na classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger, a diferença entre o tipo *Csa* e *Csb* está no valor da temperatura média do mês mais quente. No *Csa* este valor é superior a 22ºC e no *Csb* é inferior.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se a versão era totalmente conhecida. Penso que não. Aliás, é o primeiro Atlas e resulta de inúmeras estações que recolheram valores de temperatura e precipitação no período 1971-2000.
> Mais concretamente 1503 termómetros e 4540 udómetros.



Talvez não me tenha expressado correctamente.
Em relação a Portugal, já tinhamos visto a versão do IM e tanto eu como o Stormy até já o tinhamos comentado como incompleto, embora melhor que a versão anterior.



AnDré disse:


> Surpreendente?
> Talvez saber que a estação com o valor médio das máximas em Agosto está localizada na povoação de Navas del Madroño, a 428m de altitude, e a 30km da fronteira. Esse valor é de *39,2ºC*.
> 
> Também curioso é saber que a 3km da localidade portuguesa de Salvaterra do Extremo, a estação de Zarza la Mayor tem uma média das temperaturas máximas em Agosto de 38,1ºC. O mesmo valor para o mês de Julho.
> ...





Não me surpreende muito.
Já esperava que tivessemos alguns dos pontos mais quentes da Península no verão, na região fronteiriça.
Interessante, é que mesmo sem ter em conta as zonas mais quentes já há locais com mais de 39 para o mês mais quente.
A zona do Vale do Tejo Internacional então, deve ser mesmo muito quente assim como todos os vales fronteiriços nessa região. Deve ser interessante fazer uns registos nessa região.
Salvaterra do Extremo, está numa zona alta, ainda mais para o interior e junto à fronteira existem zonas ainda mais baixas.





AnDré disse:


> E isto é apenas um cheirinho daquilo que já descobri no Atlas, que apesar de não rebuscar os vales e becos do aqui e do acolá, contem informações que são um verdadeiro achado.



Sim, embora dê alguns erros grandes, como os de ignorar grandes manchas montanhosas, já com clara diferenciação climática ( assim como para algumas bacias inteiras com clima mais seco e quente), sempre está melhor que do nada.
E mais uma vez , a Espanha está com muito maior cobertura meteorológica, como aliás eu já esperava, daí estes resultados.





SocioMeteo disse:


> apesar de um pouco generalista este Atlas/mapa climático ibérico aproxima-se bastante da minha perspectiva pessoal sobre as especificidades climaticas do Oeste da penisula ibérica onde se insere geograficamente o território de Portugal continental, ou seja neste Atlas podemos constactar a presença de uma tipologia climatica comum a quase toda a faixa atlantica que vai desde da Galiza até regiões e zonas do Litoral alentejano a classificação climatica de Koppen-Geiger de CSb pode ser discutida e questionada como já fiz em anteriores posts...aqui penso que demonstra a existencia de um tipo clima comum na faixa atlantica ocidental que destingue o clima desta região de outros tipos de clima Mediterranicos....claramente sou defensor da existencia de um tipo d clima Galaico-português ja defendido por diversos autores e muito aperciado por exemplo em Espanha mas na minha opinião ignorado pela comunidade cientifica dominante portuguesa.... este mapa vai ao encontro aquilo que eu defendo... a dita influencia atlantica que dá um toque especial de diferenciação aos restantes climas mediterranicos presentes na costa mediterranica.... acho muito pertinente e interessante englobarem a costa alentejana nesta tipologia o que faz todo o sentido....verões mais frescos invernos mais amenos valores de percipitação interessantes.... menores amplitudes termicas.
> 
> cumprs




Acho estranho é não passarmos do clima mediterrânico ( Csb), nesse mapa, mesmo para a barreira de condensação do Norte Litoral, para a Serra do Gerês, para a Serra da Estrela, etc...
Mas penso que isso se deve há quase ausência de dados para essas regiões, o que é pena.
Tenho a certeza que em várias regiões de montanha, já temos outros climas. Já consultei alguns dados ( que até estão neste forum), sobre estes autênticos oásis do Atlântico ( zonas muito vulneráveis climaticamente e biologicamente), que me levam a pensar assim, não é apenas por intuição.
Em relação às zonas mais quentes e áridas do interior e sul de portugal, continuam a não estar representadas, se calhar pelas mesmas razões, que as zonas atlânticas: falta de dados ou desconhecimento sobre os já existentes.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Dan disse:


> Na classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger, a diferença entre o tipo *Csa* e *Csb* está no valor da temperatura média do mês mais quente. No *Csa* este valor é superior a 22ºC e no *Csb* é inferior.



Tenho conhecimento disso Dan por essa razão é que de acordo com esta classificação climática a região do Porto Leiria ou Braga tem a mesma classificação climática ao clima verificado no interior da Turquia por exemplo lol o que eu acho um tremendo disparate e uma generalização sem sentido o que já comentei aqui neste forum em outros tópicos... o que me referia é que este Atlas apesar de muito generalista consegue ir ao encontro aquilo que sempre defendi a presença de um clima identico e unico no Oeste da penisula iberica... repare não concordo com muitos padrões com a classificação climatica de Koppen-Geiger apenas aqui achei interessante que essa mesma classificação acaba por demonstrar na especificidade iberica aquilo que eu aqui já tanto defendi e que muitos autores já referiram a existencia de um tipo de clima Galaico-português que na minha opinião se diferencia dos restantes tipos de clima mediterranicos devido essencialmente á influencia Atlantica dando um toque de destinção que quer queiram quer não.... não se encontra presente nos demais climas mediterranicos.
Falei até que se chegou á conclusão que existe um clima mediterranico...deveria na minha opinião existir uma clima Atlantico/cantabrico e que a sua presença faria-se sentir a norte litoral do sistema montejunto estrela até a região do oeste atlantica de França de Bordeus.... para mim não faz sentido nenhum Bordéus ter uma classificação climatica igual a cidade por exemplo de Copenhaga e ter uma classificação climatica destinta á cidade de Braga ou de Ourense ou de Lugo por exemplo, como não faz sentido nenhum a cidade do Porto ter a mesma classificação climatica que o interior da turquia onde a percipitação anda a volta do 200 mm e o inverno tem temperaturas de -25 graus. 

cumprs


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

belem disse:


> Talvez não me tenha expressado correctamente.
> Em relação a Portugal, já tinhamos visto a versão do IM e tanto eu como o Stormy até já o tinhamos comentado como incompleto, embora melhor que a versão anterior.
> 
> 
> ...




Ola Belem tudo bem consigo? de acordo por isso é que caracterizei o Atlas como generalista....


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2011 às 20:51)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se a versão era totalmente conhecida. Penso que não. Aliás, é o primeiro Atlas e resulta de inúmeras estações que recolheram valores de temperatura e precipitação no período 1971-2000.
> Mais concretamente 1503 termómetros e 4540 udómetros.
> 
> Mapas das estações:
> ...



Segundo os dados publicados pela universidade de Madrid as temperaturas mais quentes do verao na peninsula iberica estao em Coria (provincia de Caceres). Por cima do val do Guadalquivir. Sao poucos anos de estudio mais sao de anos mais frios que os actuais.

Uma temperatura media das maximas de quase 40ºC em julho é algo impresionante.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo os dados publicados pela universidade de Madrid as temperaturas mais quentes do verao na peninsula iberica estao em Coria (provincia de Caceres). Por cima do val do Guadalquivir. Sao poucos anos de estudio mais sao de anos mais frios que os actuais.



Está mais perto do Tejo do que do Guadalquivir.
Fica em Cáceres.
E devem existir zonas mais quentes.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2011 às 21:06)

belem disse:


> Está mais perto do Tejo do que do Guadalquivir.
> Fica em Cáceres.
> E devem existir zonas mais quentes.



Si. Está en el Valle del Tajo.
Lo que quise decir es que Coria tiene máximas en julio más altas que las ciudades del Guadalquivir como Sevilla y Cordoba. Mi portugues no es muy bueno. Por eso no me entendiste.
Saudos.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

El problema de la provincia de Caceres es que está muy poco poblada y apenas hay estaciones meteorologicas.
Si AEMET y MeteoPortugal hicieran un esfuerzo y pusieran más estaciones en esa zona podria haber grandes datos de temperaturas máximas en verano.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo os dados publicados pela universidade de Madrid as temperaturas mais quentes do verao na peninsula iberica estao em Coria (provincia de Caceres). Por cima do val do Guadalquivir. Sao poucos anos de estudio mais sao de anos mais frios que os actuais.
> 
> Uma temperatura media das maximas de quase 40ºC em julho é algo impresionante.



Atenção que esses dados referem-se apenas a um período de 7 anos e não 30.

Os dados que tenho de Cória são os seguintes (71-00):
CORIA         F VALDERRITOS (250m): Julho: 34,2ºC ; Agosto: 34,1ºC.
CORIA DEL RIO 'EDAFOLOGIA' (30m) : Julho: 34,1ºC ; Agosto: 33,8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção que esses dados referem-se apenas a um período de 7 anos e não 30.
> 
> Os dados que tenho de Cória são os seguintes (71-00):
> CORIA         F VALDERRITOS (250m): Julho: 34,2ºC ; Agosto: 34,1ºC.
> CORIA DEL RIO 'EDAFOLOGIA' (30m) : Julho: 34,1ºC ; Agosto: 33,8ºC



Olá. Coria del Rio esta na provincia de Sevilla. Coria F Valderritos nao sei donde está.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2011 às 14:20)

O Atlas Climático Ibérico já está disponível em formato pdf na página da AEMET.

Ver aqui.

Tamanho do pdf: 13,6MB.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Agora também já no site do IM!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2011 às 17:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Agora também já no site do IM!!



Ia referir isso agora. 

Fica o link:



> *Atlas Climático Ibérico disponível no website do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P.  *
> 2011-04-08 (IM)
> 
> Encontra-se disponível em formato digital, no website do Instituto de Meteorologia,I.P., o Atlas Climático Ibérico, apresentado no passado dia 23 de Março, durante a sessão comemorativa do Dia Mundial da Meteorologia 2011.
> ...



Link


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Interessante comparar por exemplo na região de *Almeria* o que lá se "sente na pele" e as áreas assinaladas a tons de laranja.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

O Atlas Climático dos arquipélagos das Canárias, da Madeira e dos Açores disponível na página da AEMET.

Aqui:AEMET


----------

